# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > بحث و گفتگوی فنی - خانواده C >  تفاوت در visual studio 2012 و visual studio 6

## mehran.1991

با عرض سلام و احترام خدمت کارشناسان محترم

اول از همه اگر تاپیکی که ایجاد کردم موضوع مناسبی نداشته و زیاد به مطلبم مرتبط نیست عذر می خوام.

من فارغ التحصیل رشته ی مهندسی مکانیک هستم که به خاطر کار کردن با نرم افزار های رشته ی تخصصی ام به یاد گرفتن برنامه نویسی علاقه مند شدم.برای شروع یک کتاب برنامه نویسی C++‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎ از جعفرنژاد قمی خریدم و بعد کلاس های درس کیارش بازرگان را از سایت مکتبخونه دانلود کردم.برای شروع کار visual studio 2012 رو بر روی سیستمم نصب کردم که با این نرم افزار کد ها رو بنویسم.

به اولین مشکلی که برخوردم این بود که برنامه های موجود در کلاس کیارش بازرگان(با نرم افزار visual studio 6) و کتاب قمی، روی visual studio 2012 اجرا نمیشه.علت مشکل هم include iostream.h و یه سری کد های دیگه بود. که در visual studio 2012 به iostream تغییر داده شده بود.

با بررسی سایت www.cplusplus.com   متوجه تفاوت برنامه های نوشته شده در این سایت با کتاب و کلاس فوق شدم و با تغییراتی که در برنامه ها ایجاد کردم موفق به اجرای بعضی از آن ها شدم.

سوال من اول اینه که اصلا" روش من برای یاد گرفتن برنامه نویسی درسته؟به نظر شما بدوم دانشگاه رفتن چقدر می تونم موفق باشم؟

دوم این که علت اصلی این تفاوت ها  که در بالا گفتم چیه و منبعی به فارسی مد نظرتون هست که من به این تفاوت ها مسلط بشم؟

----------


## کامبیز اسدزاده

> سوال من اول اینه که اصلا" روش من برای یاد گرفتن برنامه نویسی درسته؟به نظر شما بدوم دانشگاه رفتن چقدر می تونم موفق باشم؟
> دوم این که علت اصلی این تفاوت ها  که در بالا گفتم چیه و منبعی به فارسی مد نظرتون هست که من به این تفاوت ها مسلط بشم؟


سلام

دوست عزیز شما به دانشگاه هم به صورت تخصصی در رشته مهندسی کامپیوتر برید بازهم چیزی گیرتون نمیاد چون همون کتابهای به درد نخور رو تدریس میکنن.
علت اصلیه تفاوت هم این هستش کعه نظام آموزشی کشور ما به روز نیست ! حد اقل در این مورد برنامه نویسی به روز نیستش شاید دلیلش هم سرعت توسعه زبان ها و نسخه های جدید اینها باشه ولی به هر حال بهترین روش برای یادگیری در حد بین المللی استفاده از رفرنس های خارجی هستش.

اگه هدفتون تولید و ایجاد پروژه درست حسابی است به هیچ وجه با کتابهای دانشگاهی یا این جعفر نژادو نمیدونم چی چی به جایی نمیرسید وقتتونو با اونا هدر ندین فقط و فقط برید سراغ منابع و رفرنس های رسمی مثل همین CplusPlus.com و مشابه این.

موفق باشید.

----------


## mehran.1991

ممنون از راهنماییتون

----------


## On Moon

میشه در مورد 


what is character set in microsoft visual studio


توضیح بدید؟

----------

